# Woodford yard hydrant



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone ever repair one of these?

I have replaced plenty of them, but have never repaired one. Had a phone call about a hydrant that is dripping. I looked up online and found repair kits, depending on model, but it left me wondering, if anyone bother to repair them.

What does someone need to know when it comes to repairing them? 

Any tips are welcome.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

if its anything like a regular woodford hosebibb the packing nut usually loosens up on them after time. Maybe its something simple like that if you havent seen it personally


----------



## T&M (Oct 17, 2010)

There's not much to it. Just make sure you use a backup wrench when pulling the head off of the hydrant to access the rod. Some people use plastiic fittings to connect to the hydrant.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Woodford is one of the few brands of yard hydrants, and sillcocks worth trying to repair....:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They look more scary than they really are. Very heavy duty and very repairable.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Indie said:


> Anyone ever repair one of these?
> 
> I have replaced plenty of them, but have never repaired one. Had a phone call about a hydrant that is dripping. I looked up online and found repair kits, depending on model, but it left me wondering, if anyone bother to repair them.
> 
> ...


It is pretty straight forward. The hardest part is being careful to not over adjust the rod causing it to cut the rubber and creating a leak. So, do you have a 4 ft seat grinder? 

Ok, that last one was a joke. 

Most of the time you can get away with replacing the plunger..Easy fix, definitely worth fixing than replacing the whole hydrant. Shovels suck


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

chuckscott said:


> It is pretty straight forward. The hardest part is being careful to not over adjust the rod causing it to cut the rubber and creating a leak. So, do you have a 4 ft seat grinder?
> 
> Ok, that last one was a joke.
> 
> Most of the time you can get away with replacing the plunger..Easy fix, definitely worth fixing than replacing the whole hydrant. Shovels suck



Shovels=more money, but I agree not the most fun to dig up.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I work on them about 6 times a year. Always the plunger. 


I don't even mess with the old rusty linkage or packing; I just double wrench the whole assembly out, making sure the galvanized pipe doesn't dare spin and bingo. Done. 

Have to match serial numbers or you'll be watching your rebuilt bury hydrant leaking.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Indie said:


> Shovels=more money, but I agree not the most fun to dig up.


At my age (45) shovels = the next few days moving slow.. I guess I had too may days with the manual back hoe as an apprentice..:laughing:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Like Dunbar said don't bother trying to save the old packing nut its gonna get screwed up. They fix up pretty well but sometimes digging that packing out can be a biotch.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*just change it out*

I wont repair them anymore....you can spend a half a day
fighting the damn thing as its going drip, drip drip.
....

you really cant warranty them for repairs to last through the winter, 

if it has a minor drip going on all winter long..... 
and they are on a slab home and it floods them out next spring....... 
*then you are the one they want to blame and get to pay for the damages....!!*


its quicker and safer just to change it out rather 
than gambling on the thing stabbing you in the back down the road....


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*woodford*

as easy as repairing a faucet

good luck marc


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

As much as I don't like it I still replace unit. It may cost more now, but will last longer and I detest callbacks. If it's an old unit more than likely the seat isnt too great anyway. Look at the time invested at this point, could've been dug up by now.


----------

